# Taurus PT111 G2 review



## Dirty Dog (Sep 24, 2014)

I was at the gun shop today, and two things coincided...
1 - I've been looking for a smaller 9mm.
2 - The shop offered me a hella deal on a Taurus PT111 G2: $250. 

So, since Sue and I were heading to the range this afternoon anyway, I took it to play with.

Quick overview:
Overall length: 6.2" with a 3.2" barrel. Overall height: 5.1". It is 1.2" thick and weighs a massive 20.8 oz. Sights are fully adjustable 3 white system. It's striker fired and operates in SA mode normally. It does allow DA pulls, though this is something you'd usually only use if there were, say, a light hit. For safety, there is a firing pin block, trigger safety and a manual thumb safety (unusual in striker fired guns, in my experience) as well as a loaded chamber indicator. 

Inside the box:
The gun comes with the usual manual, 2 keys which are used both to adjust the sights (just a small flathead screwdriver) and operate the locking mechanism, and 2 magazines. One of the things that impressed me about this gun is that they manage to get 12 (+1) rounds in a gun that I can carry comfortably in my front pocket.

Details:
The Devil is in the details is a common saying, and there are plenty of nice details here. 
The grip is nicely textured. Like coarse sandpaper textured. Very easy to get a secure grip. 
The adjustable sights are low profile, reducing snagging when drawing.
The rear of the slide and frame are nicely rounded and very comfortable.
There are three memory pads in the frame. One on the left side of the grip for your thumb and one on either side of the frame for your index finger, reminding you to keep it off the trigger till ready to fire.
The front of the trigger guard is slightly concave, which makes it more comfortable to wrap the index finger of your off hand around it. I find this helpful for controlling gun rise after firing.
And since it's a Taurus, it's got a lifetime warranty. Not the owner. The gun. They'll repair it free forever. The importance of this was reinforced today, because the thumb extension on the decoking lever for the  Bersa Thunder 380 that Sue favors broke off at the range today. 

First impressions:
The gun feels really good in the hand and points very naturally for me (6'1", 220) and Sue (5' 7", 130).
Adjustable sights are great, especially on such an inexpensive gun. But I didn't get to play with them at all. The gun shot dead-on right out of the box.
I put 150 rounds through it today. Aimed, single shot, I was getting 2-3" 5 shot groups. Rapid fire and double tap, I could consistently put an entire magazine into a 5" grouping. I don't think that's at all bad, for a gun with a 3.2" barrel. Range was 20'.

Random thoughts:
I had actually been looking at an M&P Shield 9mm. The Taurus is about the same size and weighs a whopping 1.8 oz more. The MSRP for the Taurus is about $100 less (and I paid $100 less than that!). The Taurus has 2 12 round magazines. The M&P a 7 and 8 (and with the 7, the grip is too short for my hand). The Taurus has adjustable sights. The S&W warranty is original owner. My great-grandkids can have the Taurus repaired under warranty.

This gun has made me a Taurus fan. I think my Ruger P95 has just been replaced as my everyday carry weapon. I wonder if LaserMax makes a guide rod laser for it?


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Oct 1, 2014)

I've been talking about Taurus on a couple of different sites lately.  I've had several Taurus firearms, both revolver and pistols over the years.  Never been disappointed in any of them.  I have a 7-shot Model 66 .357 that was a deal I couldn't pass up years ago.  In fact, my first off duty was a Taurus 689 .357 magnum.  

Don't forget, the lifetime warranty goes to the current owner.  Can't beat that!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 29, 2014)

I thought I'd update these reviews. 

I got bored and color filled a couple guns. 











I've put about 500 rounds through this gun so far and I'm happy with the way it shoots. This is from today. 12 rounds at 20 feet. My hand is in the picture for size reference. 








Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## ballen0351 (Oct 30, 2014)

Just cant get into the Taurus I dont know why.  I think it was the first Taurus I ever saw was a nickle plated 92fs and  it gave me a bad 1st impression but the PT111 looks like a nice gun esp for that price


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 30, 2014)

It's a lot of gun for the price, that's for sure. And it's turning out to be quite the shooter. I'm putting cheapo ammo through it at the range, (Tulammo, Wolf, that sort of thing) and it's had zero issues,


----------



## ballen0351 (Oct 30, 2014)

Did you read the FBI report on modern 9mm ammo?  Apparently they are going back to 9mm


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 30, 2014)

No, I didn't. But I've been a 9mm fanboy for a long time. I honestly can't see that there's much difference between ammo these days; a .380ACP and a .45 ACP don't have huge differences in penetration, and shot placement remains the single most important factor in stopping power. So since 9mm is the cheapest and most readily available, and I shoot a couple hundred rounds a week, it's my choice.


----------



## ballen0351 (Oct 30, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> No, I didn't. But I've been a 9mm fanboy for a long time. I honestly can't see that there's much difference between ammo these days; a .380ACP and a .45 ACP don't have huge differences in penetration, and shot placement remains the single most important factor in stopping power. So since 9mm is the cheapest and most readily available, and I shoot a couple hundred rounds a week, it's my choice.


Thats exactly what their balistics tests showed no big difference between cal. size. in modern +2007 ammo designs  If I can find the report ill post it it was a good read if your into ballistics


----------



## ballen0351 (Oct 30, 2014)

Stock up on 9mm ammo now once the FBI goes so will many PDs and there will be a run on 9mm for a while


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 30, 2014)

Good point. I wonder when it will start?
Prompted by your post, I went and looked. I shoot 9mm primarily, and some .45ACP. Sue shoots a .380.
For whatever reason, she doesn't buy bulk. Just stops by the gun shop every week and buys a couple boxes on the way to the range.
I've got 1400 rounds of .45ACP and 1800 9mm. To a non-shooter, I think that probably sounds like a lot. But given that I shoot 100-200 rounds a week, it really isn't.
Do you think these purchases by the FBI ad local PD will happen soon, or will it be one of those 'new fiscal year' things?


----------



## ballen0351 (Oct 30, 2014)

No sure when it will happen but I know PDs do alot of monkey see monkey do so once it starts stand by


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 30, 2014)

So in the Securing Guns In Cars thread, I commented that I had not found a good way to secure in my corvette. I was just tucking the gun along my leg. 
Today, this arrived in the mail from Texas Custom Holsters. I think it's going to work out well. 







Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------

